# In the Badger's Den



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello all! I've decided to make a journal about my life and my pets. Here goes nothing!

I am 14 years old and a freshman in high school. Animals have always been my favorite topic, now I am set on learning more about them. I'm also obsessed with anime, and Japan in general. I love writing, and always thinking of new ideas for fan fictions.

So I'll finally start with some exciting news I recieved. There is an animal rehibilation group close to where I live. It is called Wildlife Works. I have always wanted to volunteer there, but you have to at least 18 years old to work there. 

I visited there a month ago and it really is an amazing place. The very kind women who let me take a tour there was impressed, or most likely caught off guard, that I knew the name of almost all the animals there. I'll post pictures eventually.

That women is putting in good words about me there, and I may be able to work there this summer. I hope I'll be allowed to!

At school, there are rumors being spread about that there is a break out of skin (body) lice and scabies in the building. However, the teachers do not know of anything about this. I am also pretty sure that nurse would have spread news about that, speaking that it is health hazard.

Still the rumors continue.... I'm kind of freaked out. I do know better than to believe something so easily.

-Lizzie out-


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol Freshie! I was a freshman last year; I loved that year and I miss it already. The animal rehab sounds cool; hope your able to work during summer.


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> Lol Freshie! I was a freshman last year; I loved that year and I miss it already. The animal rehab sounds cool; hope your able to work during summer.


The seniors haven't tried shoving me in a locker, that's a bonus. xD 
Thank you!


Well I've been having friendship issues. I could write a chapter book on it, but I will spare you guys. 

Hurricane Sandy is on its way. Halloween is going to be a cold, and rainy. I hope everyone will be safe if they are around the east coast.

-Lizzie out-


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

Well this weekend was eventful. 

My family carved pumpkins, hopefully I'll get pictures of them before they're destroyed. 

I also bought five female bettas at Petsmart. They are coloring nicely, and now theyare just flaring and nipping each other. I have named one Sandy, because of the hurricane.

Finally, about the weather. Southwestern PA is being hit by heavy rains and some wind. Sometimes it sounds like thunder. There are flood warnings, nothing bad has happened. I feel supper bad for people who live in New York and the other coastal states, they are getting battered. I really do mean this, everyone stay safe!

-Lizzie Out-


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, sophomore, i was a sophomore last year and a freshmen 2 years ago  and trust me, you will miss those years, because once your a junior, you realize 'holy poo, thats 16 years of my life gone, and next year ill be graduating and going to college and oh no! after that u have to get a house and pay bills.... WTFrack' lol.

But any ways, i hope all that works out for you, you should post pumpkin pictures too lol.


----------

